# Raising the frame for low water



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not sure I've seen a frame raised like that before. Interesting concept, but not sure if it's necessary unless you start with no clearance between your floor and boxes. I'm launching the day before you and I plan to have a pretty deflated boat to slime over rocks, and not planning on touching my frame at all.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Instead of raising the whole frame, just raise the dry box. If its mounted on straps, just raise them up. If you have tabs on your dry box, small blocks of wood will help raise them. I have some wood shims I built for this purpose and it works really well. I sure the shims with zip ties.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

303 the bottom of your boats also. Helps them slide easier.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Pine said:


> Instead of raising the whole frame, just raise the dry box. If its mounted on straps, just raise them up. If you have tabs on your dry box, small blocks of wood will help raise them. I have some wood shims I built for this purpose and it works really well. I sure the shims with zip ties.



THIS 👆


----------



## Capt. Rapid (Jun 22, 2021)

Pine said:


> Instead of raising the whole frame, just raise the dry box. If its mounted on straps, just raise them up. If you have tabs on your dry box, small blocks of wood will help raise them. I have some wood shims I built for this purpose and it works really well. I sure the shims with zip ties.


I sit on the dry box. Not sure if I could get my knees out of the way??? I'm doing the Cabarton tomorrow and trying out my lift kit. I'm using camper levelers to raise the frame. Not sure how to put a pic on this site???


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

What do you mean by "might be below 2'"? Ha, I'm launching in 5 days and pretty sure we'll be below 2'. I've seen guys put 2x8s under the frame to raise it with mixed results. I'm with the other guys though. Raise the boxes on the frame. If you're running your boat soft (you should be), you'll want all the surface area of frame on rubber you can. Plus, with a softer boat, you'll be more apt to mini tacos and frame shifts and I see those levelers getting lost pretty quick.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Capt. Rapid said:


> I sit on the dry box. Not sure if I could get my knees out of the way??? I'm doing the Cabarton tomorrow and trying out my lift kit. I'm using camper levelers to raise the frame. Not sure how to put a pic on this site???


Great idea to test it out first. I only raised mine about 1.5 inches, but I also put some spacers under my oar towers to get a little more room.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Conundrum said:


> What do you mean by "might be below 2'"? Ha, I'm launching in 5 days and pretty sure we'll be below 2'. I've seen guys put 2x8s under the frame to raise it with mixed results. I'm with the other guys though. Raise the boxes on the frame. If you're running your boat soft (you should be), you'll want all the surface area of frame on rubber you can. Plus, with a softer boat, you'll be more apt to mini tacos and frame shifts and I see those levelers getting lost pretty quick.


I'd be willing to bet that you'll still be over 2' when you launch.... when you take out though, that's another question haha. Either way, you should be good to go on the top half.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Going to be close and I hope you're right. 2.25' today and and losing .05ish a day right now but starting to flatten a little. Either way, it will be higher than my last three trips. My 7/24 launch is certainly going to be scratchy.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice! We have very similar timelines. I'm on a July 9 and Sept 1. The Sept 1 is going to be LOW. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Capt. Rapid (Jun 22, 2021)

Conundrum said:


> What do you mean by "might be below 2'"? Ha, I'm launching in 5 days and pretty sure we'll be below 2'. I've seen guys put 2x8s under the frame to raise it with mixed results. I'm with the other guys though. Raise the boxes on the frame. If you're running your boat soft (you should be), you'll want all the surface area of frame on rubber you can. Plus, with a softer boat, you'll be more apt to mini tacos and frame shifts and I see those levelers getting lost pretty quick.


Hahaha! I have done the MF many times and have seen some rafts do this. I just want to hear from someone that has done it. I have 4 straps on every corner holding the levelers in place. After I do 2 trips on the Cabarton this week, I will let you know how it worked, even though I won't have many rocks to try it out on. I will also try raising the boxes. Whatever I do, it will be easy to undo. Have a great trip Conundrum!


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

I never thought 2’ was that low.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Capt. Rapid said:


> I sit on the dry box. Not sure if I could get my knees out of the way??? I'm doing the Cabarton tomorrow and trying out my lift kit. I'm using camper levelers to raise the frame. Not sure how to put a pic on this site???


(I am posting these pics of the camper levelers for @Capt. Rapid)
It was nice floating with you guys today and it looked like your camper levelers worked out well!


----------



## Capt. Rapid (Jun 22, 2021)

IDriverRunner said:


> (I am posting these pics of the camper levelers for @Capt. Rapid)
> It was nice floating with you guys today and it looked like your camper levelers worked out well!
> View attachment 67575
> 
> ...


Super fun rafting with you guys today! Have a great MF trip and let's get together again! Beers at Payette after our trips!


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

But if you run the tubes soft with fully loaded wouldn't the levelers just sink into the tubes minimizing how much the boxes/cooler are raised?


----------



## Capt. Rapid (Jun 22, 2021)

cnalder said:


> But if you run the tubes soft with fully loaded wouldn't the levelers just sink into the tubes minimizing how much the boxes/cooler are raised?


This is just phase 1. I hope to post a picture of the whole setup next week. And even though I will have the raft kind of soft, no way will it sink in 3 inches. If it keeps my boxes only 1 inch off the floor, I will consider it a success!


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Do you always run your dry box tied in by just the handles? Seems like they might bend over time but maybe not. Enjoy your trip too!


----------



## Capt. Rapid (Jun 22, 2021)

Conundrum said:


> Do you always run your dry box tied in by just the handles? Seems like they might bend over time but maybe not. Enjoy your trip too!


For day trips and low water trips I just use the handles. Getting into the dry box way too often for straps. On high water I put straps around the whole box.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Capt. Rapid said:


> I'm doing the MF Salmon on July 10, 2021, and it might be below 2ft. Does raising the raft frame with boards or other things to keep from hitting the dry boxes help? I make my raft soft to slide over rocks and I am afraid I might put a hole in the floor. It is a Zephyr. Have you done it, and does it work? Thanks!


Why not put a 2x6 under the frame? When you get to Indian Creek you won’t need them any longer, so you can use them in the firepit.


----------

